# What's the difference between an AI and AIS Nikkor lens?



## railman44 (Sep 19, 2004)

I know AI means auto-indexing but I don't know what AIS means.  Also, you Nikon historians, what types of Nikons were meant to take AIS?  Thanks.


----------



## mikerfns (Sep 21, 2004)

railman44 said:
			
		

> I know AI means auto-indexing but I don't know what AIS means...



Auto Indexing Shutter - see here for much more info: http://kenrockwell.com/nikon/nikortek.htm

Mike


----------

